# Tilly got attacked



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

My poor baby girl was attacked today by two greyhounds!
We went to the woods for our afternoon walk and two grey hounds came towards us. They did not have a muzzle or a lead. We walked past and as we where going one of them went for Tilly and then the other did the same!
She was really screaming and they were really trying to get her. In the end i managed to get her of and up but they were still going for her and my arm( hole in my jacket). She was so scared. The owner could not control her dogs and said they have never done that before!! 
I took Tilly straight to the vets as she was bleeding on her tummy. 
The vet said she is ok and gave me some antiseptic cream to put on. 
It was the most horrible experience, I was so shaken up walking home I started crying. 
Luckily she is fine but it could have been worse. Why are some dog owners so irresponsible?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Pops, I am so sorry to hear that. What a horrid experience for you. So glad that Tilly is ok. :hug: to both of you


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How awful!!  Poor you and poor Tilly. Glad she's not too badly injured. 

My only advice is to get straight back out for a walk as soon as you can, preferably with a friend and their dog who you know will play nice, to make sure Tilly and you can get your confidence back. 
sending lots of :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: to you and Tilly


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh I am so very sorry to read this.

What a terrifying experience and bless her she is a baby.

I'm glad she did not sustain major injuries and I hope that she doesn't become fearful when she next goes out.

Did you get any details of the owner? she should at least be paying your vets bill.

It might be worth reporting to your local dog warden? just in case it happens again and it can be noted that you have asked for it to be recorded.

Sending you and Tilly big hugs :hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

pops said:


> My poor baby girl was attacked today by two greyhounds!
> We went to the woods for our afternoon walk and two grey hounds came towards us. They did not have a muzzle or a lead. We walked past and as we where going one of them went for Tilly and then the other did the same!
> She was really screaming and they were really trying to get her. In the end i managed to get her of and up but they were still going for her and my arm( hole in my jacket). She was so scared. The owner could not control her dogs and said they have never done that before!!
> I took Tilly straight to the vets as she was bleeding on her tummy.
> ...


That's awful, I hope she's ok and not too frightened by the whole thing ... how old is she now? Can you report the greyhounds to anyone? ... where I regularly walk there is sometimes a lady with 2 dalmations who I always avoid ... they have been reported by many people as having attacked other dogs.

Unfortunately some owners are just irresponsible.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Shocking! We have a few grumpy dogs around here but nothing like you have experienced. Big hugs to Tilly.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

That is so awful I cannot even imagine how you felt. I'm so glad you are both ok though. I must admit I am so weary when out walking. My mum's German shepherd (who's passed away now) got attacked twice by staffs and because of that I never trust them, i always worry when we come across one. But saying that it could be any breed. I get so annoyed that irresponsible owners let their dogs off the lead when they cannot be trusted 100% around other dogs.  No doubt poor Tilly will get lots of cuddles tonight xxxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

What an awful experience i always worry about this type of thing happening ,i would agree with others take her to a safe place with some dogs shes friends with so she can get her confidence back.

I think i would report the dogs that attacked her also as thhey could do it to someone elses dog and who's to say that owner is telling the truth that theve never done it before?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Tilly and poor you! That must have been so scary for you both.  Hope she is ok on future walks, take her to meet lots of nice dogs as soon as possible. x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

How awful for you and Tilly! I felt quite upset reading that as I have a greyhound myself who is the most gentle natured girl you could imagine (as most greyhounds are). I wonder how long their owner has had them for? Initially, when we first got Zoe, we were advised to muzzle her when out and about as racing Greyhounds do not generally get to experience other animals (cats and small furry creatures) or indeed other breeds of dog as they are kennelled with their own kind. We have a cat, hamster, 3 rats, 1 guinea pig (used to have 4), 5 hens and 2 Cockapoos and Zoe is fine with all of them and wouldn't say boo to a goose. However, more aggressive greyhounds do exist but usually they are muzzled and on a lead. Perhaps their owner will do so in future. I do hope so. 

As suggested, get out again with Tilly as soon as possible and even better with a friend. I see you live in Surrey. If you need Tilly to have a positive experience with a Greyhound then do get in touch. We would be delighted to help.

Karen xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You poor thing and poor Tilly, I am glad she is ok!!!
I have woked with greyhounds my entire adult life and while they are fantastic dogs, many do have a very high prey drive and a definate pack mentality.
I had a lovely greyhound who could be trusted off lead with anything and Karen, cockapoodledoo, has Zoe who is just the same but you have to know your dog inside out to trust a high prey drive breed of dog off lead like that.
I am so sorry you met such a stupid greyhound owner today.
I hope Tilly has no lasting effects from her attack and she is a very lucky little dog indeed, well done you for being able to get her out of there.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I am so sorry this has happened to you as it is more awful than anyone can imagine. We got attacked by two Gordon setters a few months ago. Izzy was screaming, I was kicking and hitting them but they just grabbed hold of her, picked her up and started shaking her. I used the retractable lead holder to whack one and got her back. I was shaking and a passer by stopped in her car to help me, so I fully fully empathise with you. I found out who the owner was and my husband reported her to the dog warden. He was amazing and visited her the next day. Izzy wasn't hurt but very very shaken. I took her to the local kennels the next day and we put her in the field with friendly dogs so that she could begin the emotional healing process. She is still very nervous with large dogs (these things were huge and quite built). So do get her out to meet nice dogs as soon as you can. Try (difficult) not to show any reaction yourself when dogs approach as the fear transmits to your dog. Good luck, big hugs as you are feeling shocked. xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Pops

I am so sorry to hear about yours and Tilly's horrific experience today - I think that is every puppy owner's worst nightmare. 

I hope she is ok now? 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about this  How awful for you both!
Irresponsible dog owners make me very angry, I would definitely report this those dogs should be muzzled! 
I hope this doesn't make your poor pup scared of dogs in the future 
& I hope she is okay now! You too  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What an awful experience for both of you. I hope Tilly is ok and you too.

You've had some good advice on here and wont add anything to it.

Millie met a very boistrous dog the other day who soon turned a tad aggressive. The owner just stood there not knowing what to do. I had to intervene and I must say those teeth are rather scary.

I hadn't thought to use the lead as a weapon, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh Pops, what an awful thing to have happened to you and poor little Tilly 

Agree with the others, a good positive experience with other dogs when she's up to it. Sending you both big hugs, Archie sends licks xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My goodness...I am so sorry to hear this...and astonished at how this is becoming common!! Little Betty had been attacked...and Cara with Izzy they were attacked too!
This is not good. I am glad that everyone is ok...and I hope that there isn't any lasting emotional damage.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for all your messages. Tilly seems ok. I try to keep her of licking her tummy. 
I will take her to the park tomorrow and see how it goes. I really hope she is not to scared because she loves other dogs and it would be a shame if this experience made her timmid! I now know to always put her on the lead when we meet a greyhound!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

try not to judge all greyhounds...not all of them are aggressive...blame the owner.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You wouldn't have to if you met Karen's greyhound, Zoe, she is so soft and lovely.
I would hope that owner has had enough of a shock that she has learned her lesson and keeps her greyhounds on a lead fro now on.
I can only think they have been rehomed relatively recently and people don't realise how strong the instinct can be but please believe me there are many other lovely greyhounds and also many other breeds of dog that have attacked another dog. My greyhound was badly attacked by a GSD and there are a few others with the same horrible experience with other breeds too.
x


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Gosh I feel for you. We also have had a similar experience, my older cockapoo who was 9mths at the time was chased by 4 greyhounds, they were also all off the leads & not muzzled. My Patsy was horrified & so was I, luckily they didn't get hold of her but ever since she's been nervous around other dogs & the minute we see greyhounds she come straight to me & I put her on the lead ready to pick up just in case. These dogs are bred to chase small furry things & even if their retired it's still in them. If their owners want to let them run they should have muzzles on. Also dogs being pack animals it does not help us if people walk them all together. This makes me really MAD!!! I hope your little one hasnt been too scared by this. Unfortunately their are scary dogs out there and not happy & friendly like our Cockapoo's!!!! But it is really down to the owners!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry for you Tilly and Pops, hope you heal soon and there's no lasting damage to Tilly's confidence.
Take care both of you xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry to read this thread .. Poor Tilly and of course Pops... one of my worst fears, my dogs getting attacked.. 

Sending you both a hug xxx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your experience, wish all dogs owners were more thoughtful.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi pops, sorry to hear about this horrible incident - all of our worse nightmare!!! Hope Tillys ok now and finds some nice doggies to restore her confidence - if ur in Surrey we're meeting in Frensham on the 6th December if u fancy meeting up with some friendly cockapoos & Karens gorgeous friendly greyhound (who we all met on Sunday)!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no, what a horrible experience for you both . Thank goodness neither of you were seriously hurt. I would try to trace the owner and report them (as Cara did) as that owner must not be allowed to let this happen again. 

I hope you can get out and meet some friendly dogs as soon as possible. Do you have friends with friendly dogs that you could meet up with rather than chancing strange dogs in the park. Try to make it as positive an experience as you can.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your horrible experience Its like reading Cara(Izzy) and Betty's all over again and its a real worry.If these stupid owners were more careful then these attacks would and could have been prevented.Hope little Tilly is ok,you have got some good advice on here to keep socialising her with nice dogs Maybe cockapoo's to some dogs look like furry prey animals but thats still no excuse! Big cockapoo huggs x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

jools said:


> Hi pops, sorry to hear about this horrible incident - all of our worse nightmare!!! Hope Tillys ok now and finds some nice doggies to restore her confidence - if ur in Surrey we're meeting in Frensham on the 6th December if u fancy meeting up with some friendly cockapoos & Karens gorgeous friendly greyhound (who we all met on Sunday)!!!!


Have to say that I have met Zoe twice now (possibly 3 times including Rickmansworth?) and she is super friendly and of course mixes with loads of Cockapoos of all ages and sizes at all the meets.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

how scary! It's upsetting to see how many innocent and good dogs get attacked because of irrisponsible owners. 

I hope Tilly feels better soon! Maybe a cockapoo meet-up is called for to cheer her up!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor you and poor Tilly - as others have stated I had the same
experience with Betty when she was only 12 weeks old . She was so
badly injured the vets only gave her a 50/50 chance of survival. Gladly Betty
is OK now and doesn't seem to have been too affected by what happened but it is important to get out socialising with friendly dogs asap. I am still nervous around big dogs (although she isn't!!)and still have to resist picking Betty up but I know I must.
Good luck with everything ..


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Colin, I had no idea that had happened, how awful. How is she now? 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Colin, I had no idea that had happened, how awful. How is she now?
> 
> Turi x


Hi Victoria

She is fine now thanks and full of beans...as those at the VW meet will testify!! If you search for the thread 'awful news about Betty' you will see 
what happened.. it was really awful as we had only had her a couple of weeks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Any news on Tilly?

Fab to hear Betty is back to herself ... Colin I know what a terrible ordeal it was for both you and Betty ... by the way she looked adorable in the after bath pics xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Any news on Tilly?
> 
> Fab to hear Betty is back to herself ... Colin I know what a terrible ordeal it was for both you and Betty ... by the way she looked adorable in the after bath pics xxx


Hi Jojo

Gee thanks..how are things going for you now?? I hope things are improving -
have missed the JoJo giggle in your posts!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love Betty even if she is a bossy knickers .. sorry Colin its a girl thing .. we are all bossy  

I am doing ok, sorry if I have been a little less giggly... Picnic is keeping me busy, Honey is hopefully coming to the end of her season, yippy, Oakley is much calmer at my parents, he has fitted into their pack well, we visit them often so it’s not all new to him, more like a holiday... I miss him but I know I did the best thing in the situation for us all, especially Oakley... it is not a quick fix but we will visit when things have settled and just take each day and week as it comes .... Oh no puppy on my shoe is waking up .. toilet time ..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You have had a tough time but glad to hear things seem to be improving
albeit slowly. Things will settle down and I'm sure there will be more Jojo giggles to come


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I just took Tilly to the park and she seemed fine!! If anything she seemed more hyper and keen to say hello to other dogs. Her tummy looks better and she is only licking every now and again. 
I would love to try and come to the meet. Do they happen often?
Colin that's awful what happened to your puppy really bad. So good that she is ok.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

pops said:


> I just took Tilly to the park and she seemed fine!! If anything she seemed more hyper and keen to say hello to other dogs. Her tummy looks better and she is only licking every now and again.
> I would love to try and come to the meet. Do they happen often?
> Colin that's awful what happened to your puppy really bad. So good that she is ok.


Great that she's got over it so well.  What a trauma for you both. x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I would love to try and come to the meet. Do they happen often?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

pops said:


> I just took Tilly to the park and she seemed fine!! If anything she seemed more hyper and keen to say hello to other dogs. Her tummy looks better and she is only licking every now and again.
> I would love to try and come to the meet. Do they happen often?
> Colin that's awful what happened to your puppy really bad. So good that she is ok.


It would be lovely to see u at the meet if u can make it - i think theres quite a few meets that go on depending on whereabouts u can get to!! p.s.........pleased that tillys feeling a bit better x 

P.S.....IGNORE TOP POST - HAD ANOTHER BLOND MOMENT :d


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to hear Tilly is still being confident and the attack hasn't set her back .. yes another meet .. I need to go to one too.. I must go to the next one .. I am desprate to meet all my lovely cockapoo friends .. xxx


----------

